# A friend Suggested I Get a Fish Tank in my House



## win231 (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Nov 2, 2022)

I have always wanted a fish tank. Not the small ones, 3 feet by 1 foot.
More along the lines of 8 feet by 2 feet by 4 feet high.
Which would hold 64 cubic feet of water. Almost 4000 lbs in weight


----------

